
So I just made butwhysiri.com with no coding experience - ilv
http://butwhysiri.com
======
ilv
I was browsing reddit and saw lot of Siri jokes popping up, but couldn't find
a single website to view everything in one place i.e. something like lamebook.
So I created my own. BTW no coding experience means I don't know how to code,
but know my way around PHP, CSS, and HTML. I don't plan on making this into
anything, it was just an experiment. Happy browsing!

EDIT: So I'm finally testing out Google Analytics Real Time features. It's
good.

------
z_
I don't understand why you've rebrand content from:
<http://shitthatsirisays.tumblr.com/>

~~~
ilv
The site is more of an aggregator. P.S. users are also submitting stuff using
the submission from. Logo is purely for branding, but I'll drop it if the site
gets any real traction.

